# Maximum Hard Drive size...



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

As most of us allready know. On the S3/HD/HDXL the maximum hard drive size you can use is 1TB internal and a 1TB external. Giving a total of 2TB.

Anyone know what the maximum capability of the S4's are? (Both versions).

XL has a 1TB drive internal, Anyone suspect that with WinMFS or whatever we could marry a 2TB drive to the eSATA port?

Any theroies on maximum possible size for the eSATA drives?

TGC


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Since TiVo is offering these extended warranties. I wonder if people opening up their TiVos will become more of an issue now? My plan is to not replace the internal drive. Although I might still order one without the extended warranty to mess with.

i wish they would have gone with a 500GB drive. The 320GB might still be a 500GB platter anyway.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

TexasGrillChef said:


> As most of us allready know. On the S3/HD/HDXL the maximum hard drive size you can use is 1TB internal and a 1TB external. Giving a total of 2TB.
> 
> Anyone know what the maximum capability of the S4's are? (Both versions).
> 
> ...


I thought the HD XL had a larger internal drive upgrade option?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

i2k said:


> I thought the HD XL had a larger internal drive upgrade option?


It does. 
Well it has the same limit that no partition can exceed ~1.2 TB. But since upgrading involves creating a _new_ partion and the stock drive was already 1TB the extra space avalible, even on a 2TB drive, doesn't result in any partitions of < 1.2 TB.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

i2k said:


> I thought the HD XL had a larger internal drive upgrade option?


The XL comes with a 1TB drive yes. However.. on The S3/HD/HDXL. The maxium size drive they will support internal OR external is 1TB because currently on those units the largest partition they will recognize is 1TB. They won't recognize more than one partition. However you can use an internal 1tb and a external 1 tb... Example being the HDXL with the 1tb DVR expander.

My curiosity is this. Will the NEW S4's recognize partitions larger than 1tb? Thus allowing storage to EXCEED 2tb (1tb internal 1tb external).

That is my question.

TGC


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

There really is no excuse not to have put larger drives in the new boxes. IMHO, the Premiere should have come with a 1TB drive, and the XL a 2TB drive. Does it make any sense that the Premiere XL has the same size drive as the HDXL which was introduced back in 2008?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I am actually ok with the 1tb in the XL if it helps them recoup costs. They did drop the price $100 from the original price of the XL which helps. With 1.5tb drives only recently starting to drop in price, I don't think they could have gone any larger for much cheaper.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> I am actually ok with the 1tb in the XL if it helps them recoup costs. They did drop the price $100 from the original price of the XL which helps. With 1.5tb drives only recently starting to drop in price, I don't think they could have gone any larger for much cheaper.


Which still begs the question though. If the NEW hardware CAN'T support a partition size larger than 1.2TB then having installed a 1.5TB drive would have not worked either. Thus could be the reason why they didn't put a 1.5TB or even a 2TB drive in the S4 XL.

TGC


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The problem was never with the hardware, but a code issue. There is even a fix posted on the forums here that would have addressed the partition problems if I remember correctly.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Which still begs the question though. If the NEW hardware CAN'T support a partition size larger than 1.2TB then having installed a 1.5TB drive would have not worked either. Thus could be the reason why they didn't put a 1.5TB or even a 2TB drive in the S4 XL.
> 
> TGC


The TiVo-HDXL will support an internal 2Tb drive (using WINmfs) and you will get north of 300 hours of HD record time.
Nobody on this form knows what the Hard drive deal is with the Premier TiVo (or if they do their not saying). Even WeaKnees is not offering any upgraded Premiere TiVos (yet).


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

There are also 2TB hard drive upgrades available for the TiVo HD and Series3. Several TCF members are using them successfully. (Not something you can do with winMFS/MFSTools though.) I don't think it will be any time at all before the Premiere's will be upgraded to 2TB but only time will tell.

After various upgrade offers and discounts the TiVo Premiere XL I ordered only ran me about $25 more than if I upgraded a basic TiVo Premiere to 1TB myself (plus the XL comes with a Glo Remote so it's basically a wash). However like innocentfreak I'm still really tempted to buy one of the basic Premiers and try a DIY upgrade once things get figured out.


----------

